

Sprint Omits iPhone Cost From Bonus Calculus - bdking
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-02-13/sprint-nextel-boosts-bonuses-by-excluding-apple-iphone-costs.html

======
petrilli
How do they make money? Volume! [http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-
live/video/first-citywide-...](http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-
live/video/first-citywide-change-bank/229045/)

